# VENISON HONEY/GARLIC PEPPERONI and VENISON BURGERS



## whiskeypapa (Jul 4, 2011)

While making the cheese smokies, I took ten pounds of venison to make some Honey/Garlic Pepperoni sticks 








All ground and mixed and ready for the fridge for the night







Next day they got stuffed in a #22 colagen casing using my 40# hydraulic stuffer







Stuffed and waiting for the smoker to heat up







Out of the smoker and hanging for an hour or so to  bloom







Ready to be cut and vacuum packed







A shot of the finished product







While waiting for the smokies and pepperoni to cook, I made 10 pounds of venison burger patties for the summer BBQ season.







Thanks for looking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice job! Everything looks delicious!


----------



## gotarace (Jul 4, 2011)

Every sausage you make looks fantastic...Also you have a high quality.. high end sausage making setup there!!!!Those are some serious meat processing tools....thanks for sharing the Q-Views!!


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks delicious Whiskey Papa!!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 4, 2011)

Thats one hellofa stuffer. The sausage looks nice too.


----------



## meateater (Jul 4, 2011)

It all looks great.


----------



## exhaustedspark (Jul 4, 2011)

Wow. 

Happy Independence day.

Karl


----------



## trapperdan2061 (Aug 26, 2013)

How about the recipe for the Honey Garlic snack sticks for a guy on the Island


----------



## dlowley82 (Nov 22, 2014)

How much honey would i use for 10 lbs of meat for honey garlic peperoni(venison)


----------

